# Demandes d'AES régions [2003]...



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2003)

Est-ce que par hasard, éventuellement, peut-être une AES (maintenant que je pense avoir un peu compris ce que c'était ; au passage merci Foguenne de m'avoir répondu par mail) est prévue un jour à Clermont-Ferrand ou dans ses environs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je pense que non mais bon on peut toujours rêver.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je réitère ma question sur le nouveau look de MacGé dont (apparemment personne ne parle) : comment çà se fait que l'on ne voit plus qui a posté en dernier à droite(par exemple dans le bar MacGé) ?
C'est dommage, je trouvais çà plus sympa....
Bonne année à vous au passage.


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> *
Sinon, je réitère ma question sur le nouveau look de MacGé dont (apparemment personne ne parle) : comment çà se fait que l'on ne voit plus qui a posté en dernier à droite(par exemple dans le bar MacGé) ?
C'est dommage, je trouvais çà plus sympa....
Bonne année à vous au passage.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cette fonction reviendra en début de semaine prochaine. Il faut juste que je l'adapte à la nouvelle version des forums.

Pour les AES, déjà qu'il est difficile d'en faire une à Lyon, et que la dernière à Paris n'était pas très réussie (une semaine après la Belge, la date était mal choisie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), cela me semble dur. Mais il suffit que certains aient envie de voyager, que tu aies de belles copines et une grande maison


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2003)

Grrrrrr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pourquoi je suis constamment remis en anonyme (c'est pas bien grave mais bon quand même : j'aime bien que les gens sachent qui a parlé, en l'occurence moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
C'est pas de la faute de mes cookies ! Enfin je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
D'autant que c'est pas la première fois et que je crois que je ne suis pas le seul....

Prerima me dit que les cookies sont pour elles (son identification). Mais là non plus je ne comprends pas : je devrais être alors identifié sous le pseudo de prerima ?
J'y perds mon latin....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Cette fonction reviendra en début de semaine prochaine. Il faut juste que je l'adapte à la nouvelle version des forums.* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah enfin une bonne nouvelle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> *Pour les AES, déjà qu'il est difficile d'en faire une à Lyon, et que la dernière à Paris n'était pas très réussie (une semaine après la Belge, la date était mal choisie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), cela me semble dur. Mais il suffit que certains aient envie de voyager, que tu aies de belles copines et une grande maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moins cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon peut-être qu'à Lyon comme tu dis çà se fera un jour....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2003)

Ah oui et puis encore 2 petites choses Zarathoustra :
1/ lorsque une réponse est posté, on ne sait plus (ou pas) à qui elle est adressée (d'où l'utlisation du bouton "citer" à recommander) : est-ce que çà va revenir comme avant il était mon forum préféré ?
2/ aurons nous la possibilité d'être averti par mail lorsqu'une réponse aura été posté dans notre thread ou à une réponse comme avant ou pas ?

Voilà, désolé de bombarder tout le monde de questions, surtout que c'est peut-être (surement) pas l'endroit.


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ah oui et puis encore 2 petites choses Zarathoustra :
1/ lorsque une réponse est posté, on ne sait plus (ou pas) à qui elle est adressée (d'où l'utlisation du bouton "citer" à recommander) : est-ce que çà va revenir comme avant il était mon forum préféré ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, le système a changé, et il n'est plus prévu de faire cela aussi simplement (il faudrait faire plus de requêtes, donc alourdir le forum).

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
2/ aurons nous la possibilité d'être averti par mail lorsqu'une réponse aura été posté dans notre thread ou à une réponse comme avant ou pas ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est possible. Tu cliques sur 'ajouter ce sujet à mes favoris', et tu demandes  ici  de recevoir des mails quand quelqu'un répond à un de tes sujets favoris.


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Grrrrrr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pourquoi je suis constamment remis en anonyme (c'est pas bien grave mais bon quand même : j'aime bien que les gens sachent qui a parlé, en l'occurence moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
C'est pas de la faute de mes cookies ! Enfin je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
D'autant que c'est pas la première fois et que je crois que je ne suis pas le seul....

Prerima me dit que les cookies sont pour elles (son identification). Mais là non plus je ne comprends pas : je devrais être alors identifié sous le pseudo de prerima ?
J'y perds mon latin....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne comprends rien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2003)

Merci beaucoup. Je viens de remarquer également que lorsque l'on répond à un de mes sujets, çà s'affiche en gras et c'est sympa !


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2003)

Euh, cela vaut pour tous les nouveaux sujets, tu sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai peur de briser un rêve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2003)

mince alors. Là j'ai vraiment l'impression (plus que jamais) d'avoir l'air d'un Béotien...


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ah oui et puis encore 2 petites choses Zarathoustra :
1/ lorsque une réponse est posté, on ne sait plus (ou pas) à qui elle est adressée (d'où l'utlisation du bouton "citer" à recommander) : est-ce que çà va revenir comme avant il était mon forum préféré ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, comment était-ce, avant ? Je ne me souviens plus... (mais je pense pouvoir faire une petite modif)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que par hasard, éventuellement, peut-être une AES (maintenant que je pense avoir un peu compris ce que c'était ; au passage merci Foguenne de m'avoir répondu par mail) est prévue un jour à Clermont-Ferrand ou dans ses environs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense que non mais bon on peut toujours rêver.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

bah une aes peut s'organiser par n'importe qui, tu organises une rencontre de macusers dans un troquet et ça devient une aes,  c'est un peu comme les attentas en corse, tu fais un truc et tu te revendiques du FLNC- Canal MachinChose ya bien un Canal Historique aux AES mais là c'est seulement les AES organisées par Mon Gros Nounours Xav', après tu verras ya plusieurs tendances sur la scène AES : la tendance suisse (qui font des AES perpétuelles chez Simon), la tendance Strasbourgeoise (cf télémac), la tendance Belge (cf Foguenne et son organisation démentielle : il teste en buvant toutes les bières des bars et jusqu'au bout de la nuit), la Tendance Lyonnaise où même les plus "apple" des forums disent qu'ils vont venir et en fait l'aes se termine avec trois personnes dont un de marseille, La tendance AES parisienne où l'amitié et l'ouverture d'esprit entre certains est tellement grande qu'on prédit dans des messages internet cachés à la population qu'un posteur va se faire pêter la gueule* *ou* alors on aime tellement celui qui organise qu'on y va pas (désolé Kam, j'étais au taf' mais ça tu le savais avant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ou enfin la tendance Canal Historique où c'est Xav' qui décide et ceux qui se sont "fait chier/amusés" à organiser les premières qui lancent un truc où on s'amuse et la Tendance AES OFF où en fait tu indiques après la réunion/beuverie/fiesta qu'il y avait une AES là à cette heure là mais que seuls quelques-uns sont venus qui étaient au courant.

enfin, voilà, à toi d'organiser une AES à Clermont si tu pneus (désolé, je pouvais pas léviter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

et que la fête soit avec toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pis pour en savoir plus sur les AES

AES.org 

voire en faisant une recherche sur le bar avec AES ou Apple Expo Sauvage ou AEC !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*corse je disais


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2003)

pas de problèmes de cookies mon zara, juste deux ordis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(d'ailleurs c'est pas plus beau sous IE X que sous IE 9 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * pas de problèmes de cookies mon zara, juste deux ordis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Généralement, ceux qui ont des blèmes de cookies ne personnalisent pas leur anonymat (ça se dit, ça ?)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *
(d'ailleurs c'est pas plus beau sous IE X que sous IE 9 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) * 

[/QUOTE]
J'aimerais attendre un peu avant de mettre en ligne les changements que je t'ai montrés (faut que je teste, sinon certains se plaignent). Par contre,  on peut mettre tout de suite un peu de bleu


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Par contre,  on peut mettre tout de suite un peu de bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

avec un peu de jaune ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








le bleu suffira alors !!


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2003)

Et puis on met le fond en vert, on passe la police en 6pt et on appelle ça  L'Arbre à palabres, c'est ça ?


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Et puis on met le fond en vert, on passe la police en 6pt et on appelle ça  L'Arbre à palabres, c'est ça ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh *WÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

C'est maintenant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Direction le 1513 après pour manger !!!! 

Viendez nombreux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hips !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est maintenant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Direction le 1513 après pour manger !!!! 

Viendez nombreux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hips !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je serais bien venu rigoler, boire du cidre et/ou des binouzes, mager des crepes... avec vous mais ce soir le devoir m'appelle...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

Wi, je siat j'y suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon qd est-ce qd va manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a toute Finn


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

C'est pas cool de vous moquer!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je serais bien venu rigoler, boire du cidre et/ou des binouzes, mager des crepes... avec vous mais ce soir le devoir m'appelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On se vera une prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je serais bien venu rigoler, boire du cidre et/ou des binouzes, mager des crepes... avec vous mais ce soir le devoir m'appelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

comment tu sais qu'on va manger des cerpes


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

j'espere que je ne serais pas encore de garde la prochaine fois que tu passera


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

comment tu sais qu'on va manger des cerpes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

des cerpes ? tes avaleurs de sabre depuis quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

comment tu sais qu'on va manger des cerpes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


des crepes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon on va z'y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

des cerpes ? tes avaleurs de sabre depuis quand ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Depuis que je connais Finn


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

comment tu sais qu'on va manger des cerpes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire des crepes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben je connais le 1513 encore que ca fait un moment que j'y ai pas mis les pieds, peut etre qu'ils font du sushi maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

++


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux dire des crepes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben je connais le 1513 encore que ca fait un moment que j'y ai pas mis les pieds, peut etre qu'ils font du sushi maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on te dira


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

Bonne soirée en tous cas


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

Tu fini a qu'elle heure qu'on vienne te prendre


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


des crepes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon on va z'y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je penssais que l'on parlait de champignons moi !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tu fini a qu'elle heure qu'on vienne te prendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Demain matin


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

Bonne soirée à tous !!! Miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Finn qui a la flème de se connecter !!)


A+ (hips)


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
ben je connais le 1513 encore que ca fait un moment que j'y ai pas mis les pieds, peut etre qu'ils font du sushi maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça existe toujours le 1513 ? La dernière fois que j'y ai mangé une crèpe, c'était en 1971  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Et oui, même Apple n'existait pas encore à l'époque.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

Wahow 1971 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A l'epoque je ne connaissais meme pas l'existance de clermont-ferrand


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Wahow 1971 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A l'epoque je ne connaissais meme pas l'existance de clermont-ferrand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme quoi, la vie est pleine de découvertes et on finit toujours par améliorer ses connaissances en géographie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas, voilà au moins une crêperie qui tient la distance.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

en effet depuis 1513 ca fait un bout de chemin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 


En tous cas, voilà au moins une crêperie qui tient la distance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

M'en parlez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'ai commandé une  *cantalouse* et je me suis retrouvé avec une  _andalouse_ (c'était bon quand même mais le cantal était plutôit absent ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comment çà ? Il parait que j'ai dit "cantalouse" ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Au revoir Globalcut et à bientôt


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

M'en parlez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 J'ai commandé une  cantalouse et je me suis retrouvé avec une  andalouse (c'était bon quand même mais le cantal était plutôit absent ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comment çà ? Il parait que j'ai dit "cantalouse" ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Au revoir Globalcut et à bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu tes posts avant de partir je suis pas étonné que tu ais eu quelques problemes d'articulation (HIPS!)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Vu tes posts avant de partir je suis pas étonné que tu ais eu quelques problemes d'articulation (HIPS!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore un problème de machoire déboitée dûe aux crises de rires !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (rehips)


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

M'en parlez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'ai commandé une  cantalouse et je me suis retrouvé avec une  andalouse (c'était bon quand même mais le cantal était plutôit absent ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comment çà ? Il parait que j'ai dit "cantalouse" ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Au revoir Globalcut et à bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

juste un doigt de pastis


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2003)

_Lille: deux amoureux de la bière apprennent les traditions à leurs clients 

LILLE (AFP) - "Du fruité en attaque, de l'amertume en sortie", c'est ce que Roland Grincourt attend des bonnes bières, celles que lui et son épouse Marie-France vénèrent comme d'autres aiment le vin, dans leur magasin "A les chopes", à Lille.
Face à la concurrence de la Belgique et des grandes surfaces riches en bières, Marie-France et Roland Grincourt tirent leur épingle du jeu en enveloppant leurs 300 produits d'un respect scrupuleux des traditions. L'art de la bière, de la façon de la servir à l'énumération de ses grands noms, a beaucoup fait pour la réputation du petit magasin. "Nous recevons même des gens de Paris", assure Roland, moustache en tablier de sapeur et bretelles publicitaires - une marque de bière - roses.

Ils tâchent de convertir leurs clients. "Quand ils viennent au magasin, on leur demande ce qu'ils aiment, souvent des +classiques+. Puis on les aiguille doucement vers d'autres styles de bières, des goûts plus forts, plus particuliers, pour qu'ils découvrent", explique Marie-France, 41 ans, pull maillé blanc, frange brune tombante.

Elle classe les bières belges, "les meilleures", en quatre catégories. D'abord les lambics, de Bruxelles, à fermentation spontanée, c'est-à-dire assurée à ciel ouvert, grâce aux pollens en suspension. Ensuite viennent les six trappistes, fabriquées par des moines, et dont tous les bénéfices supplémentaires sont reversés à des oeuvres caritatives, et enfin les bières d'abbayes et les spéciales.

Marie-France dédaigne la classification blondes, brunes, ambrées. "Elle ne raconte pas la bière, explique-t-elle. On classe mieux les vins en Bourgogne et Bordeaux qu'en blanc et rouge". Une fois appâté, un apprenti doit savoir quel verre utiliser. "Les (bières d'abbayes se servent dans un calice, car elles doivent rouler contre la paroi pour se dégazéifier".

A l'idée de servir une bière de garde, à fermentation longue, dans un verre pour pils, à fermentation courte, Roland se désole. "Dans un verre long et étroit, vous allez avoir ça de mousse, et ça de bière", soupire-t-il, mimant l'opération, et son résultat désastreux.

Les bières blanches, peu gazéifiées, n'ont pas besoin de tourner. Pourtant il existe des verres à facettes pour ces bières. "Cela permet d'apprécier le trouble de la blanche, dû au gluten du froment", explique Marie-France. Un souci uniquement esthétique, puisque cela n'influe pas sur le goût de cette bière. "Un détail d'épicurien", sourit-elle.

Bien sûr, il faut incliner le verre pour éviter que trop de mousse ne se forme, quelle que soit la bière. Pour les températures de dégustation, Marie-France prône la tolérance: "Ce n'est pas aussi rigoureux que pour le vin. J'aime les trappistes entre 11 et 13 degrés, et les abbayes entre 8° et 10°. La blanche, bière de soif, 2° ou 3°. Attention, il faut boire sa blanche en 7 mn, sinon elle s'oxyde.

Installés depuis 3 ans à deux pas des halles du marché de Wazemmes, les Grincourt, qui tenaient déjà une échoppe sous les halles depuis 1998, se prévalent d'une fréquentation célèbre: "Mickaël Jackson, pas celui qui boit du coca, celui qui boit de la bière", sourit Roland. Cet Anglais, grand spécialiste de la bière et auteur d'ouvrages sur le sujet, est un des mentors des Grincourt qui ont appris "moitié en discutant avec les amateurs, moitié dans les livres", l'amour de la bière._


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

ils sont vraiment formidables dans le Nord !!


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2003)

tien  ils y en a qui voulait faire une AES a lille, je crois que l'on a trouvé un endroit


----------



## Maître Kanter (2 Août 2003)

il faut que je lance une OPA !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien  ils y en a qui voulait faire une AES a lille, je crois que l'on a trouvé un endroit



Excellente idée, en plus ce n'est pas trop loin Lille.


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Excellente idée, en plus ce n'est pas trop loin Lille.



c'est bin vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je poste uniquement pour faire plaisir à mon Paul chéri d'amour, à mon macounette et au chaton de la M4K_


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2003)

organisons une AES a lille !!!


----------



## Pym (8 Décembre 2003)

Bon... on voit que vous passez de bons moments pendant les AES... et y'en a qui n'ont toujours pas pu y participer !

Treve de plaisanteries !

A quand... euh, c'est dans le titre !


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> on est au moins trois !![/i]




Mmmm ça va grave   dé - chi - rer  !!


----------



## tomtom (9 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben chais pas... *T'es où ?*
> _Si t'es dans l'Ouest : on est au moins trois !!_



On peut se déplacer aussi


----------



## loudjena (9 Décembre 2003)

Si Roberto et Pepita vont à la neige, ont peut faire l'AES en même temps...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

il y en a une de prévue je pense en fin-janvier/début février à Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde est cordialement invité


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il y en a une de prévue à Clermont



On a dit en France !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde est cordialmeent invité



enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. presque tout le monde


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> On a dit en France !!!



Jean Roucas ici !!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> enfin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A force de me l'entendre dire, je vais finir par m'inviter.
Ca vous fera les pieds!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A force de me l'entendre dire, je vais finir par m'inviter.
> Ca vous fera les pieds!



Chiche ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Jean Roucas ici !!



Ah ben voilà.
Y s'vexe.

Meuuhh, nooonn.
Si Michelin y est c'est que ça doit être important comme ville!


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2003)

et dire qu'en septembre y avait l'Apple Expo et l'AEC au Lou Pascalou   juste pas loin de chez toi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu attendais un carton d'invitation à bords dorés pour t'y pointer ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà.
> Y s'vexe.



même pas mal


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Chiche ?



Hummm. Sans façon.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'en septembre y avait l'Apple Expo et l'AEC au Lou Pascalou   juste pas loin de chez toi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pan !


----------



## KARL40 (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il y en a une de prévue je pense en fin-janvier/début février à Clermont
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une AES dans le désert


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'en septembre y avait l'Apple Expo et l'AEC au Lou Pascalou   juste pas loin de chez toi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui te dis que je n'y étais pas ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Hummm. Sans façon.



[bibendum on]
dégonflé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[bibendum off]


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dis que je n'y étais pas ?



Ouaaaahhh , le mec hé , incognito au stand du Pommier, avec ses lunettes noires ... Arfff © !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Une AES dans le désert



T'as pas du en voir beaucoup des désert avec autant de pastis couler !!!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaahhh , le mec hé , incognito au stand du Pommier, avec ses lunettes noires ... Arfff © !!!



Bingo.






Tu m'remets ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du en voir beaucoup des désert avec autant de pastis couler !!!



Un oasis.

Non pas la boisson!


----------



## Onra (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il y en a une de prévue je pense en fin-janvier/début février à Clermont
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut essayer de faire un wagon avec des lyonnais...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> On peut essayer de faire un wagon avec des lyonnais...



Yeap !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Et un détachement de parachutistes (*civils*, c'est à dire habillés fluo avec des casques à damiers et sans rangers coquées) du Grand Ouest qui sauteraient sur le Puy-de-Dôme en poussant un hurlement qui retentirait du Cantal à la Corrêze, jusqu'aux contreforts de l'Ardèche, et si le vent le permet ça remonterait jusqu'à Bourges.
> 
> *Macmarco, ça te tente ? *



Quelque chose me dit que t'as une image !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nann, c'est pas le mot "damier".


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dis que je n'y étais pas ?



Plus peur des gens dans la rue ? Tu as commencé une thérapie ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Plus peur des gens dans la rue ? Tu as commencé une thérapie ?











Pas possible la thérapie. Y'avait 5 personnes dans la salle d'attente!


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Macmarco, ça te tente ? *



_Yaaaaala... *Breiz poooooowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !!*_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [/image]
> 
> *Mais elle n'a rien à voir !!*



'fectivement.

Même pas le casque, et le torchon n'est même pas ouvert !


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible la thérapie. Y'avait 5 personnes dans la salle d'attente!



C'est bon Finn !! Y viendra pas finalement, il a pas encore l'autorisation de sortir tout seul !!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon Finn !! Y viendra pas finalement, il a pas encore l'autorisation de sortir tout seul !!



Avec un p'tit effort, ça pourra p'tet aller.

Coup de folie, pour m'entrainer, je vais me jeter dans le métro.
Pas sur les rails  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Enfin pas tout de suite.


----------



## semac (9 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben chais pas... *T'es où ?*
> _Si t'es dans l'Ouest : on est au moins trois !!_



non quatre !! ouuuuula on va total s'eclater !!


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Avec un p'tit effort, ça pourra p'tet aller.
> 
> Coup de folie, pour m'entrainer, je vais me jeter dans le métro.
> Pas sur les rails
> ...



Ne nous fait plus de fausses joies comme ça, on va pas s'en remettre sinon, et pis les légos parisiens sous les métros, ça va encore faire grogner les banlieusards qui vont rater leurs trains !!


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2003)

Ben moi je fais une AES sudiste......avec tout ce qui va avec, 
le soleil, les cigales, le côtes du Rhône......


Alors inscrivez-vous....







 je ferais un tri ...


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je fais une AES sudiste......avec tout ce qui va avec,
> le soleil, les cigales, le côtes du Rhône......
> 
> 
> ...



Preums !!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous fait plus de fausses joies comme ça, on va pas s'en remettre sinon, et pis les légos parisiens sous les métros, ça va encore faire grogner les banlieusards qui vont rater leurs trains !!



Pourtant me semble pas que t'aies une avertion pour les rillettes !!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors inscrivez-vous....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Message subliminal à l'attention de ... ....


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Message subliminal à l'attention de ... ....


Je crois que tu as oublié un point là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, pour le tri, je m'inquiète pas trop


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu as oublié un point là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes. Passerais par la fenêtre.


----------



## Yip (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Preums !!




Deuze !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est où, c'est où


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes. Passerais par la fenêtre.


C'est effectivement tout bien résumé, par la fenêtre !!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du en voir beaucoup des désert avec autant de pastis couler !!!



C'est bon, je connais la route


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement tout bien résumé, par la fenêtre !!



Pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  y'a que des portes chez moi !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaahhh , le mec hé , incognito au stand du Pommier, avec ses lunettes noires ... Arfff © !!!


Ben moi par exemple j'y suis passé mais personne m'a reconnu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Preums !!


deums


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Deuze !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Treums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin moi si j'en fait une sur Mars GlobalCut est le premier invité à cause du pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Treums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va falloir que j'étudie ma tournée


----------



## Zitoune (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Treums
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Entre pastis et Guiness, son coeur balance je crois


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Entre pastis et Guiness, son coeur balance je crois


Bah faut s'adapter géographiquement


----------



## Pym (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Bah faut s'adapter géographiquement



Je suis dans le centre de la France... je suis ouvert a toutes les idees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de la Guiness au Pastis... quelqu'un a deja essaye ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> de la Guinness au Pastis... quelqu'un a deja essaye ?



oui, et c'est franchement pas terrible


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui, et c'est franchement pas terrible


ça doit dépendre de la vitesse à laquelle tu passes de l'un à l'autre


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ça doit dépendre de la vitesse à laquelle tu passes de l'un à l'autre



Je parlais des 2 en même temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La recette veux que tu fasses un sous marin de pastis (dans un verre à goute) que tu laisses descendre dans la Guinness


----------



## Pym (9 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui, et c'est franchement pas terrible



Jusqu'ou nous menera Bacchus ? (quoi que ce n'est plus de son rayon, je crois). Mais je ne connais pas le Dieu de la Biere.

Amis Belges, Qui est le Dieu de la Biere ? (je ne demande pas comme reponse un "Moi !" unanime. C'est une question culturelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

NB : nous ne sommes pas sur Europe 1, et il n'y a pas de Quid a  gagner


----------



## Pym (9 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais des 2 en même temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La derniere fois que j'ai goutte cela, c'etait avec du chouchenne et du cidre. J'ai du rentrer en taxi. Meme avec un GPS, je n'ai pas reussi a trouver mon chemin


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'ou nous menera Bacchus ? (quoi que ce n'est plus de son rayon, je crois). Mais je ne connais pas le Dieu de la Biere.
> 
> Amis Belges, Qui est le Dieu de la Biere ? (je ne demande pas comme reponse un "Moi !" unanime. C'est une question culturelle.
> 
> ...



Je suis pas belge, je peux pas répondre alors


----------



## Pym (9 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas belge, je peux pas répondre alors



Mais si euuuuuh... t'as le droit


----------



## mad'doc (9 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi par exemple j'y suis passé mais personne m'a reconnu...


Ha ! Toi non-plus ???


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

&gt; Guinness


----------



## Pym (9 Décembre 2003)

J'ai trouve un debut de reponse là

"Les Romains connaissaient la bière tout autant que le vin. Dionysos fut le dieu de la Bière avant d'être celui du vin. Vikings envahisseurs, Barbares sanguinaires, Celtes autochtones, tout le monde se levait pour la cervoise" 

Les choses n'ont finalement pas tellement changé


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> &gt; Guinness


ben non c'est toi tu sais bien tu es tombé dedans quand tu étais petit et on ne te voyait plus sous la mousse


----------



## Hébus (9 Décembre 2003)

Le roi de la bière c'est cambrinus, enfin si ce n'est pas le roi on le chante quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus de détail ici :  lien


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouve un debut de reponse là
> 
> "Les Romains connaissaient la bière tout autant que le vin. Dionysos fut le dieu de la Bière avant d'être celui du vin. Vikings envahisseurs, Barbares sanguinaires, Celtes autochtones, tout le monde se levait pour la cervoise"
> 
> Les choses n'ont finalement pas tellement changé


Je crois qu'il va falloir relire Astérix et Obélix


----------



## Pym (9 Décembre 2003)

Une petite theorie qui vient du Far-West :

"Tu vois, Norm, c'est comme ca que cela se passe : un troupeau de buffles peut se deplacer aussi vite que l'animal le plus lent du troupeau. Et quand le troupeau est chassé, c'est l'animal le plus faible, le plus lent, a l'arriere du troupeau qui est tué en premier. Cette selection naturelle est bonne pour l'ensemble du troupeau, car la vitesse et la sante du troupeau s'ameliore ainsi.
D'une certaine facon, le cerveau humain ne peut fonctionner qu'a la vitesse du neurone le plus lent du cerveau.
Comme nous le savons maintenant, un exces d'alcool tue des neurones du cerveau. Et naturellement, l'alcool s'attaque aux neurones les plus lents et les plus faibles du cerveau.
De cette facon, une consommation de biere reguliere elimine les neurones les plus faibles, faisant donc fonctionner ton cerveau plus rapidement et plus efficacement.
Et c'est pour cela que tu te sens plus intelligent apres quelques bieres"


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Une petite theorie qui vient du Far-West :
> 
> "Tu vois, Norm, c'est comme ca que cela se passe : un troupeau de buffles peut se deplacer aussi vite que l'animal le plus lent du troupeau. Et quand le troupeau est chassé, c'est l'animal le plus faible, le plus lent, a l'arriere du troupeau qui est tué en premier. Cette selection naturelle est bonne pour l'ensemble du troupeau, car la vitesse et la sante du troupeau s'ameliore ainsi.
> D'une certaine facon, le cerveau humain ne peut fonctionner qu'a la vitesse du neurone le plus lent du cerveau.
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Une petite theorie qui vient du Far-West :
> 
> "Tu vois, Norm, c'est comme ca que cela se passe : un troupeau de buffles peut se deplacer aussi vite que l'animal le plus lent du troupeau. Et quand le troupeau est chassé, c'est l'animal le plus faible, le plus lent, a l'arriere du troupeau qui est tué en premier. Cette selection naturelle est bonne pour l'ensemble du troupeau, car la vitesse et la sante du troupeau s'ameliore ainsi.
> D'une certaine facon, le cerveau humain ne peut fonctionner qu'a la vitesse du neurone le plus lent du cerveau.
> ...


----------

